# 3 (count 'em) New Bouvier KNPV PH I certificates earned May 23



## Chris Redenbach (Jun 15, 2010)

*Big Giant Congratulations to Burt Beyer handling Actiongirl Dax of Herland PH 1, owned by Fokke Krottje and bred by Carolyn Herle of Canada; Cowboy v Fokrohof PH I and Fokke Krottje; and last because he came in first Boris vd Veluwesprengen PH I with a met lof score of 410 and his handler Teunis Kers. This was certainly a red letter day for the working Bouvier......We're baaaaaccckkkk!:lol:\\/*


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to see!


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks to a few dedicated people who are working hard to revive a once great breed.

Any videos available?

Gerald


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Chris- Congratulations to you also for putting a Brevet on your Bouvier !!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats! That's very refreshing news :!:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats to all, great work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------

